# AfterEffects:Teil des Bildes unscharf machen?



## Jimmy Quattro (20. Juni 2008)

Hey, 

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen: ich möchte einen Teil des Bildes unscharf machen, 
es soll aber wie eine natürliche Kameraunschärfe wirken, also mit einem weichen Übergang zum Bildvordergrund 
(Vordergrund scharf, Hintergrund unscharf)! Ich weiß, normalerweise macht man das mit der 
Kamera, allerdings kann ich das Material nicht nochmal drehen und muss das nun über 
After Effects irgendwie hinbekommen. 

Über Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## chmee (21. Juni 2008)

Nun, es wird kein Zuckerschlecken, aber es geht einigermaßen.

Das Problem : Um Tiefenschärfe nachzubilden, müssen die Sachen nach ihrer Entfernung vom gestaffelt werden - dementsprechend anders weichgezeichnet werden. Zudem ist die Unschärfe keine einfache Weichzeichnung, sondern hat eigentlich ein Bokeh.

Einfache Lösung :
Man dupliziert die Ebene mit dem Footage und erstellt in dieser eine Maske, wo man das scharf zu haltende Objekt mit eben jener Maske ausschneidet. Danach setzt man auf die darunter liegende Ebene einen Weichzeichner. Jene Maske muss per Keyframes nachgeführt werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## akrite (22. Juni 2008)

...vielleicht ja nicht ganz was Du suchst, aber der geniale Andrew Kramer hat  hier  ein kleines feines Tutorial dazu gemacht.


----------



## chmee (22. Juni 2008)

Kann sehr wohl die Lösung sein. Ja, man sollte öfter mal bei dem guten Andrew Kramer vorbeischauen..  mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (22. Juni 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> ... Zudem ist die Unschärfe keine einfache Weichzeichnung, sondern hat eigentlich ein Bokeh.
> ...



Das "Bokeh" hat aber nun wirklich nichts mit einem Video-Editing zu tun. Hier ist auschlaggebend welchen Weichzeichner man verwendet. Das Bokeh dagegen es eine Sache der Objektive => einfach ausgedrückt: Wie stellt ein Objektiv den unscharfen Bereich dar. Hier gibt es auch keine objektiven Kriterien, sondern es ist viel vom Geschmack abhängig....


----------



## chmee (22. Juni 2008)

Wie man im Andrew Kramer-Tutorial sehen kann, gibt es in AE ( daran dachte ich gar nicht ) einen Weichzeichner, wo man den Bokeh einstellen kann. *Doch*, der/die/das Bokeh ist für den Realismus der Unschärfe mitverantwortlich. Zudem ist es natürlich jedem Editor selbst überlassen, ob er Bokeh haben möchte, welchen oder ein einfacher Gauß reicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (22. Juni 2008)

Naja, das "Bokeh" ist natürlich ein Fachbegriff aus der Fotografie - und da speziell auf das Unschärfe-Verhalten von Objektiven: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh. Und hier eben nicht den Grad der Unschärfe betreffend, sondern die ästhetische Qualität.

Die Qualität einer Unschärfe in der post hängt von der Wahl des Blur-Effektes ab. Es kann dort keinen Bokeh geben. Das man zur Veranschaulichung diesen Begriff auch in der Videobearbeitung evtl. mal benutzt, ändert daran aber nichts.


----------



## chmee (22. Juni 2008)

> Zudem ist die Unschärfe keine einfache Weichzeichnung, sondern hat eigentlich ein Bokeh.


man beachte das *eigentlich* !

Der erste Teil ist der mir interessante : Nicht der Grad der Unschärfe, sondern die Qualität. Deswegen sollte man sich Gedanken zum Bokeh machen, denn auch in der Filmerei gibt es dieses Phänomen.

Aber abgesehen von diesem i-Tüpfelchen ist auch das Beispiel von Andrew Kramer einfach nicht realistisch, jeder versierte Fotograf / Cinematograf wird sofort sehen, dass die Unschärfe in der Pro geschehen ist. Deswegen sprach ich auch von einem schwierigen Unterfangen. Da wir so schick abgeschweift sind, werde ich mich nun enthalten und hoffen, dass der Fragesteller etwas mit den Infos anfangen kann.

mfg chmee


----------

